# So Where is Mirage City?



## jest (May 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a property to rent in Cairo in or close to Mirage City - but where is this place - I see Heliopolis and Maadi and even el Rehab but no Mirage - is it just a figment of my imagination? ; )


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jest said:


> I'm looking for a property to rent in Cairo in or close to Mirage City - but where is this place - I see Heliopolis and Maadi and even el Rehab but no Mirage - is it just a figment of my imagination? ; )


lol no is not  Mirage is between Heliopolis and Al Rehab, just off the Suez Road. JW Marriott Hotel is in Mirage City, which may be easier to google for directions. 

From google maps

http://maps.google.com.eg/maps?hl=e...age&ved=0CAQQtgM&cid=0,0,12236778568140147318


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

jest said:


> I'm looking for a property to rent in Cairo in or close to Mirage City - but where is this place - I see Heliopolis and Maadi and even el Rehab but no Mirage - is it just a figment of my imagination? ; )


I've heard that Rehab is close to the JW Marriott Mirage City.


----------

